# Considering a subwoofer...



## dj_synn (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello everyone, i'm new to the forum but have seen many post on it. i'm considering pulling the trigger on a JL F113, and would like some opinions on it. So far, it seems like the best sealed option there is, and compared to the Sunfire option, is far and above. Anyone have any thoughts? Thanks 

:bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack,

Although the JL is a good sub for the price you could get two SVS PB13 Ultras that will go lower and have alot more db output for the money.


----------



## dj_synn (Apr 16, 2009)

True, the SVS seems to be less expensive, but if you look at the build materials, some of that is apparent. The stamped steel basket, for example, versus the cast aluminum of the JL... the amplifier's rated power, for another, and most importantly the footprint... the SVS is almost twice the size of the JL (in terms of liters). I can't find an SVS dealer where i live to demo them either... and does the SVS have any controls like the JL? I suppose one of the biggest worries that I have is that it might rattle the house down on top of us lol:yay:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The main reason the SVS sub is so much lower in price is that they only sell online and that saves you almost a third of the price.
You will find no shortage of members on here that have them and all of us will state very clearly that they are the very best for the money hands down DIY is about the only way to get better.

The PB13 Ultra has every adjustment you will really need and the 750watt digital Bash plate amp is a very good amp.

Remember that having too much sub is better than having to push one hard as you can always turn it down.

How large is the room you plan to use it in?


----------



## dj_synn (Apr 16, 2009)

The room is somewhat small for the application, 15' x 18'... and the setup is on the width of the room, not the length. So, for example, the TV is on the 18' long side, and the sub will most likely go on that same wall.. about 4' from the corner. I really didn't want a sub that takes up the whole corner, if you know what i mean, and most of the solutions that folks here seem to go with are somewhere around 200L or more.. whereas the JL is about half that.... and after hearing the JL after the Sunfire option, the descision between the small sealed solutions was clear... Carver's sub just doesn't do it as well.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

True, I just cant see someone spending over $3000 on a sub like the JL when there are other options that do the same but for far less. Have you looked into cylinder subs? the footprint is much smaller but the output is almost exactly the same. The PC13 Ultra is almost identical to the PB13 ultra as far as output.


----------



## dj_synn (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, I did look at the cylinder subs, but one look at those and the wife was ready to throw me out  So, honestly, I don't mind spending the cash on a great sub, and personally I prefer the sealed response over ported for most home applications for a few reasons: size, sound quality, and response at low volumes as well as larger-than-average spl levels. Does the SVS perform well at low volume? That is one thing that astounds me about the JL: at low levels it remains quite accurate in it's ability to scale down and yet still be heard at the appropriate volume relative to the other parts of the system.... never heard anything like it before out of a sub that has such an enormous stroke.

BTW, thanks very much for your valuable input and assistance :laugh: It's really nice to chat with some folks that actually know something about audio reproduction, unlike your average "big box" sales associate. And thanks for the welcome as well :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

dj_synn said:


> Does the SVS perform well at low volume?


it does really well at low volumes, for a 13" driver its astounding how smooth and accurate it is even at low levels. Music sounds really nice through it.



> BTW, thanks very much for your valuable input and assistance :laugh: It's really nice to chat with some folks that actually know something about audio reproduction, unlike your average "big box" sales associate. And thanks for the welcome as well :bigsmile:


No problem. I hope the input that you receive not only from me but others well give you some options to go with.


----------



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

I have to agree with Tony. The performance to cost ratio is among the very best for Subwoofers, and the Ultra series will be more than sufficient for your size room. I realize the SVS is going to take up significant space, but if you are at all flexible in this area, I would highly recommend the Ultra series. As Tony mentioned, You could get two PC Ultra's for less than what you're going to spend for the JL F113 with $$ left to boot! Yes the Ultra's will reach down to 10Hz if you utilize both port plugs, and again, for the size room you're trying to accomodate, two PC Ultra's will presurize that amount of space with plenty of headroom left. I have a PB12/Plus2 that I'm currently using in a 19'x10'x8' (or 1520 cubic feet), without using any of the three port plugs, and it will easily play down to 20Hz (which is low enough without effecting the integrity of my foundation) at very loud volumes if I want to run it a little hot. So again, if you can at least take advantage of SV Sounds return policy of 45 days no hassle return, I think you'll be very happy with what two of the Ultra Cylinder's can do. Hope this helps!


----------



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

One other suggestion if you have to have a sealed enclosure would be any of the Velodyne's Digital Series. I have a fairly large master bedroom, and am currently using an older model Velodyne (from their Decco series which is no longer in production) that only use's an 8" driver, and it is one of the best sounding subs for its size. So a DD-10 or DD-12 would be another option, but their expensive, and closer to what you'd spend on the JL. That being said, I'd still recommend the SVS option.


----------



## evac31111 (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree with the other posters that you would be better off going with 2 subs vs putting more dollars into one. I have two subs in my setup, and it really makes the response alot smoother and makes them easier to place. Plus, it look nicer to have symmetry.:yes:

I've never heard an SVS before, but judging by the specs, any two of their models in a pair should give you enough output in your room.


----------



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

dj_synn,
Did you ever end up pulling the trigger on a new sub? If so, what did you choose, and why? Just curious if you were able to test drive an SVS before you made your decision.


----------

